# looking for advice on a plow



## cranky35 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all I am new to all this atv stuff and am looking to put a snow plow on my 08 650 H1 arctic cat wheeler mostly for my own use put maybe occasonaly for friends and neibors

which is better straight blade or tapered blade?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 60" Arctic Cat strait blade on my Arctic Cat 500 and it works great.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

straight or county blade?

depends on your plowing area? and speed you'll be going and how far per pass?

2 cars long 2 car wide drive? straight 60"

you have a 500' to the road? County cause you can get up to speed and be able to wing the snow back.

I like Moose plows but that is me.

due some reading around on thread's here and you can learn alot.


----------

